# The left hand/arm in the golf swing



## YamiKuriboh (Aug 22, 2019)

Other than holding the club, what role does the left hand/arm play in your swing? Do you lead with it on the backswing and the downswing? Do you pay any attention to it at all?

I've been suffering with an over the top swing (common for high handicappers apparently) and someone in the clubhouse suggested that i'm too right arm dominant and I should instead concentrate on my left weaker (i'm right handed) hand in the swing.


----------



## njt1986 (Aug 22, 2019)

Not sure, Iâ€™m actually left handed but learnt to play golf right handed (hand-me-down clubs as a teenager, cheaper and ended up learning how to swing the opposite way to how I play cricket) and Iâ€™ve always wondered if that may have an effect on my swing. Interested to read the replies from those who know better


----------



## robbeh32 (Aug 23, 2019)

I guess stability grip and control? Try hitting with one arm!


----------



## YamiKuriboh (Aug 23, 2019)

robbeh32 said:



			I guess stability grip and control? Try hitting with one arm!
		
Click to expand...

I actually tried this earlier.

Using just my right arm - I chopped down on the ball. My right shoulder goes forward.
Using just my left arm - quite a fluid swing albeit lacking power.

I think not using my left arm enough may have been causing problems so I might try using it more when I play on the weekend.


----------



## Orikoru (Aug 23, 2019)

I haven't much thought about it. I'm very right-hand dominant, and I think that's why I use a very strong grip and always have. If I try and think of it now... I think on the backswing I focus on the left arm more, and then on the downswing it's almost like the right takes over a bit more so that I actually have some power in it.

(Note: I'm definitely not saying that's correct, I'm saying that's what I think happens with me, rightly or wrongly.)


----------



## njt1986 (Aug 23, 2019)

Orikoru said:



			I haven't much thought about it. I'm very right-hand dominant, and I think that's why I use a very strong grip and always have. If I try and think of it now... I think on the backswing I focus on the left arm more, and then on the downswing it's almost like the right takes over a bit more so that I actually have some power in it.

(Note: I'm definitely not saying that's correct, I'm saying that's what I think happens with me, rightly or wrongly.)
		
Click to expand...

Thatâ€™s interesting, me being a natural lefty, I feel I do the opposite! It feel like my right arm leads the backswing and my left arm leads the front swing, with the right arm being quite passive


----------



## SugarPenguin (Aug 24, 2019)

The left arm for me is important in controlling width - especially in the backswing and tempo. 

Rory is a big advocate for the left arm in the golf swing and he talks a fair bit about keeping it as straight as possible. Any large break in the elbow can lead to inconsistency.

You donâ€™t move your left arm much in the swing. Itâ€™s mainly rotating your upper body.


----------



## jim8flog (Aug 24, 2019)

I do not try to over analyse my swing but when I first started to learn I was taught  that the left arm supplies the power (ie you pull the club down at the start with your left) and the right the control (right handed player).


----------



## Roops (Sep 5, 2019)

Watch this 



 To me, the guys a genius. His instruction is superb.


----------



## bobmac (Sep 5, 2019)

YamiKuriboh said:



			Other than holding the club, what role does the left hand/arm play in your swing? Do you lead with it on the backswing and the downswing? Do you pay any attention to it at all?

I've been suffering with an over the top swing (common for high handicappers apparently) and someone in the clubhouse suggested that i'm too right arm dominant and I should instead concentrate on my left weaker (i'm right handed) hand in the swing.
		
Click to expand...

I would suggest you try the drill below.
Start off slowly until you get the feel then build


----------



## YamiKuriboh (Sep 12, 2019)

So I've been really focusing on keeping my left arm straight in the golf swing. No bending.
I've also been trying to think more about swinging in to out - just doing a practice swing with a closed stance really helps.

I've never hit the ball so well. I feel the left arm breaking was causing me to swing steeply out to in and get inconsistent contact.


----------

